# Share your Dream Address Here



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

My dream address is:
DA-7207-3897-6363

Please like the post of any island you visit. Sweet dreams!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

I'm having trouble uploading my island due to internet connection issues  Anyone else having issues?

Finally got mine!!  It is DA-1114-0753-5738 Feel free to share feedback  Will probably take code down later (if I take it down please DM me for the code)! Island is named Pluton, a 5-star naturey/Asian themed island in cherry blossom season  A preview pic! Most is done except for my house, which I'm working on becoming a temple/ monastery.

Main highlights: long bridge, monastery area (smaller neighborhood area w/ coco, dobie, and cole), sculpture garden (wip near the end)



Spoiler: preview pic!


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

I’ll contribute too, once I can. Soooooo placeholder!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jul 29, 2020)

omg omg I'm so excited to visit other people's island later! I'll be sharing my dream address once my island is complete or at least almost complete lol


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I'm having trouble uploading my island due to internet connection issues  Anyone else having issues?


Same problem. She says she was able to get "In" to the internet, but then apologizes for not being able to get in. Quite conflicted already.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

trouble uploading.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 29, 2020)

I still can't get past the connection issues


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

Got the code!
*DA 2031-6581-9929*
If you visit please share feedback, the island is a wip!

Docemel Island 
5 star, not themed but I would say rustic vacation town (I invented this lol)
_Attractions_: farm, hotel/hostel, diner/bar, beach club
_Villagers_: raymond, dobie, bluebear, roald, bones, diana, rex, buck, shari and papi



Spoiler: Some pictures of the island



Spoiler pictures:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2020)

I just realized we can only visit with dream addresses.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

They fixed it. I have a dream address.


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

I GOT MINE!!  [taken out; see my post above! it's #2 in this thread] Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I GOT MINE!!  DA-1114-0753-5738 Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


You will be my first, and they say your first is special.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-5745-7199-1777


edit: please disregard the fish model for the storage house and the coconuts.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 29, 2020)

1148-4213-2145 is mine. My island is a mess and under construction, but check it out!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You will be my first, and they say your first is special.


You'll be my first too <3 <3


----------



## jynxy87 (Jul 29, 2020)

Finally got my code! DA-8004-9377-0882 Feel free to visit and leave any feedback!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-6820-0368-5142


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

My is DA 7307-8762-9797

	Post automatically merged: Jul 29, 2020



jynxy87 said:


> Finally got my code! DA-8004-9377-0882 Feel free to visit and leave any feedback!


i am checking your out now


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I GOT MINE!!  DA-1114-0753-5738 Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


Your island is GORGEOUS! I freaked out initially when I got to your really long bridge...so well done!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-7104-3006-2117. Please check out the upper house by the graveyard. Little passion project of mine. If anyone has any horror themed or spooky themed islands please let me know, I’d love to see what you’ve dreamt up!


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I GOT MINE!!  DA-1114-0753-5738 Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


I'll be visiting yours now, my first


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-1814-1593-0024

My island is mediocre at best compared to others, but if anyone is curious, there you go.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 29, 2020)

*DA-3242-0156-8697*
-
Island: Melursus
Representative: Panda
Hemisphere: Southern
Island Rating: 5 Stars
HHA Score: 181,978​


----------



## Nami (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> My dream address is:
> DA-7207-3897-6363
> 
> Please like the post of any island you visit. Sweet dreams!



I visited! I loved the grave stone area the most, lol.. was a creepy vibe given your island was dark and rainy at the time of your upload.

My code is DA-0584-7646-7739

My island is about 3/4 finished, so if anyone does visit, just bear that in mind.  I'm still working on it.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> DA-5745-7199-1777
> 
> 
> edit: please disregard the fish model for the storage house and the coconuts.


Really well done! I had seen your houses posted before, but you've done a tremendous job decorating for Christmas. Also, I left a little surprise in the toilet at the end of your maze.


----------



## Corry (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-7859-1952-3521
Island: Revelation
Enjoy your stay!
The appeal of my island is the cafe and the orchard mostly. Feedback is always welcome!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Your island is GORGEOUS! I freaked out initially when I got to your really long bridge...so well done!


Thank you so much   I love your island, especially the graveyard area as commented above!! I wish I did that so I could remember all my villages that have "moved on." What a great idea!!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Nami said:


> I visited! I loved the grave stone area the most, lol.. was a creepy vibe given your island was dark and rainy at the time of your upload.
> 
> My code is DA-0584-7646-7739
> 
> My island is about 3/4 finished, so if anyone does visit, just bear that in mind.  I'm still working on it.


That's the cemetery of former villagers


----------



## Capchir (Jul 29, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *DA-3242-0156-8697*
> -
> Island: Melursus
> Representative: Panda
> ...


I’m about to go to your island it’ll be my first thank you!! <33


----------



## doetothelindsay (Jul 29, 2020)

Hey all, my dream address is DA-9017-1107-2079  My island (Republic) is always a work in progress but some current areas include an arcade, small amusement park, pool, outdoor classroom, diner, and more! Thanks to anyone who visits


----------



## loveclove (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I GOT MINE!!  DA-1114-0753-5738 Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


omg your bridge is everything!!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 29, 2020)

I haven't updated in some time, but I came back to share!

DA-8350-9818-9383


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 29, 2020)

*DA-0836-9661-1439.*
Maplewood is a themed island set in autumn!
A couple of ideas are still under construction but it is ~65% complete! ​


----------



## Bev (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-7895-1199-8672 . Looking forward to seeing other islands!


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

*DA-7623-4042-1340*

I should have waited for daylight I suppose. This darkness is still how I normally see my island haha


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Really well done! I had seen your houses posted before, but you've done a tremendous job decorating for Christmas. Also, I left a little surprise in the toilet at the end of your maze.




TY.  it has a sensor that auto flushes andI changed it to night time.  




Bev said:


> Mine is in my signature. Looking forward to seeing other islands!



that's a great idea.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Nami said:


> I visited! I loved the grave stone area the most, lol.. was a creepy vibe given your island was dark and rainy at the time of your upload.
> 
> My code is DA-0584-7646-7739
> 
> My island is about 3/4 finished, so if anyone does visit, just bear that in mind.  I'm still working on it.


I love how organic your island feels. There's nothing forced with how you design. Very peaceful.


----------



## Ras (Jul 29, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> I just realized we can only visit with dream addresses.



Great. Random visits were half the fun.


----------



## Thebigkahuna (Jul 29, 2020)

My dream address if anyone would like to visit:
DA-1679-6663-2997
If you visit, the highlight of my town is the boardwalk in the back. Check out my boardwalk shops including the haunted house in the east side of the boardwalk.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 29, 2020)

I was going to wait since mine is a mess and still WIP, but hey, why not? I could use some more feedback .

DA-4313-2052-2771


----------



## Imbri (Jul 29, 2020)

Setting a placeholder. It's night and not much to see right now, so I'll wait until tomorrow to upload my dream.


----------



## Nami (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I love how organic your island feels. There's nothing forced with how you design. Very peaceful.


Thanks!

I try to balance what's visually appealing to me with practicality. Running around my island with ease is important to me. The restaurant I built was my most recent creation, once I decorate the outside of it, I'm moving onto a more mushroom forest feel for my remaining space.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

what is dream bell exchange tickets?


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> what is dream bell exchange tickets?


Where did you see that?


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

My is DA  7307-8762-9767   is my island and some feedback is nice too


----------



## PVoil (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-0085-9016-0406
A lot in progress by I hope you enjoy your dream


----------



## panda32510 (Jul 29, 2020)

i’m going for an elegant/ethereal/royal pink and white theme for my island but it’s nowhere near complete! if anyone wants to check it out and give me some constructive criticism and/or suggestions on things i could do for my island i would appreciate it!! especially struggling on where to put my nooks and abel’s! 

DA-6137-4606-9126


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Where did you see that?



i TT to set it to night and have it in the mailbox.


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> i TT to set it to Night and have it in the mailbox.


Interesting. I wonder if you get them daily for visiting an Island through dreams.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

Spoiler: ????


----------



## dragonair (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-9245-6918-8547! Please let me know if you stop by~ 
Moondust is still under construction but there are some areas I'm quite happy with! It's a foresty town with black, grey, and white colors!


----------



## FishHead (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-5105-0772-9274
Mine is a European themed town. There are three player house: The botanical garden, the restaurant, and my house. 
To me my town square has the most action, but I also like my countryside (right-side) for its simplicity.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 29, 2020)

People should edit out the addresses when they quote other members, so they can remove their permanent address from their post if they so wish without having it preserved forever in a reply


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> My dream address is:
> Please like the post of any island you visit. Sweet dreams!


Your island is so cute!! Is that gnome chess?!


----------



## Contendo (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-4461-0212-3680

Ive got a spin on a couple of ideas that I haven’t seen in other islands. Ie photography area near museum and a whole high cliff fishing area cause I love fishing.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 29, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I was going to wait since mine is a mess and still WIP, but hey, why not? I could use some more feedback .


I'm visiting. I like all the spots and so want to steal the idea of a stable!


----------



## salttacos (Jul 29, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> DA-6820-0368-5142


Your basement gym is awesome!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 29, 2020)

Imbri said:


> I'm visiting. I like all the spots and so want to steal the idea of a stable!



Thank you so much!  I appreciate the feedback . It makes me happy you like the idea . I used to have the corral fence around it but decided to replace it with a cliff since it was too big anyways.


----------



## psiJordan (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-4531-1650-0774
Visit Lilac!
It’s like a touristy colonial island, where you can bike around town and down the river path! Lots of brick, flowers, and iron benches

also I’m not completely finished but I’d love for other to explore what I have done!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> Your island is so cute!! Is that gnome chess?!


Thank you! And yes, yes it is!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's my Dream Address: 3510-3100-5627

Island Name is: Tierinsel


----------



## ViolinShapedObject (Jul 29, 2020)

Here's mine: DA–7204-5927-6160






Theme is a rivertown – more pics and updates are in my island journal and tour pages ^^
Have fun exploring and I can't wait to finally visit everyone's islands!


----------



## HappyTails (Jul 29, 2020)

My island isn't ready to be shared yet but I don't mind stalk-I mean taking a look at other people's island.


----------



## DragonLatios (Jul 29, 2020)

Sorry i made a typeo the right number is  DA-7307-8762-9767


----------



## PVoil (Jul 29, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> My is DA  7307-8762-9767   is my island and some feedback is nice too


Code didn’t work


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jul 29, 2020)

2292-7687-1658 feel free to visit Vanille.


----------



## magicbean (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-1411-6334-6814 

Welcome to Neverland!


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-0146-3260-4601 is Laverre's code! It's a very simple island, but it works. Thanks a lot if you visit! (I would also appreciate a PM for feedback/critisicm )


----------



## P. Star (Jul 29, 2020)

My DA is 7286-3228-1206

Everything is basically done except my house which is almost empty.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine unfortunately isn't ready as I'm insecure and I have random flowers lying around but I'll definitely take a look at some of these!


----------



## SoSu (Jul 29, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> DA-5745-7199-1777



Your island looks great!


----------



## kyrynbunni (Jul 29, 2020)

DA-0087-0449-2555

its still under progress, but i'm making a fairy tale themed island 
i cant wait to start visiting everyone's islands here :3


----------



## Dreamcloud (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine's very much a WIP, there are several areas not done, my second house is full of DIYs and there are way too many flowers but if anyone wants to come and have a look they're welcome!

DA-5009-4051-1662

Edit: Don't mind the random items scattered outside my other house. Maybe I should have checked before I uploaded my dream.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> My dream address is:
> DA-7207-3897-6363
> 
> Please like the post of any island you visit. Sweet dreams!


your island is so fun! it took me 15 minutes to explore lmao-

it gave me a lot of inspiration, thank you <3


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 29, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> DA-0146-3260-4601 is Laverre's code! It's a very simple island, but it works. Thanks a lot if you visit! (I would also appreciate a PM for feedback/critisicm )


What a poster collection in the main house! I also love the path edging you used, simple and adorable


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 29, 2020)

Thebigkahuna said:


> My dream address if anyone would like to visit:
> DA-1679-6663-2997
> If you visit, the highlight of my town is the boardwalk in the back. Check out my boardwalk shops including the haunted house in the east side of the boardwalk.


i love your island omg


----------



## tajikey (Jul 29, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> your island is so fun! it took me 15 minutes to explore lmao-
> 
> it gave me a lot of inspiration, thank you <3


Thank you for checking it out! It's highly symmetrical, but my brain won't let me do anything else.


----------



## Toska (Jul 29, 2020)

MichaelvonGrimm said:


> What a poster collection in the main house! I also love the path edging you used, simple and adorable



Thanks for checking it out! And yeah, that's about 3/4 of my current poster collection! And I really enjoy the edging, it adds a nice touch to my town. I'll be checking yours out in the morning as I'm no good at staying up late, lol. (Again, thanks!)


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 29, 2020)

Info: You can use the Rescue Service to get to the plaza. No miles needed!


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jul 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> DA-1814-1593-0024
> 
> My island is mediocre at best compared to others, but if anyone is curious, there you go.


Hey Nefarious, thanks for popping my dream cherry. I had a great time lol

I liked your bar, didn't see it last time I was there.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Jul 29, 2020)

Chloe-Auroura said:


> DA-0146-3260-4601 is Laverre's code! It's a very simple island, but it works. Thanks a lot if you visit! (I would also appreciate a PM for feedback/critisicm )



i’ve been here for maybe 30 seconds and i’m already in love! so cute omg


----------



## llamita (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Finally got mine!!



This is amazing! I have a few (hopefully not so many) questions: 
1 - what is the thing in front of your museum? it's amazing!!!
2 - how did you continue to have the cherry blossom trees!


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 29, 2020)

Thebigkahuna said:


> My dream address if anyone would like to visit:
> DA-1679-6663-2997
> If you visit, the highlight of my town is the boardwalk in the back. Check out my boardwalk shops including the haunted house in the east side of the boardwalk.


The wedding chapel is probably one of the coolest things I’ve seen done in this game! I love this entire boardwalk area!


----------



## craftyshack (Jul 29, 2020)

llamita said:


> This is amazing! I have a question: what is the thing in front of your museum?


Thank you ^__^ It is a tremendous statue! (fake one)

For your second question, I recently completed most of my island and TT back to April to cherry blossom season to celebrate it! Held an event for my friends during this time haha, which was helpful for them to catch some cherry blossoms!


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 29, 2020)

Mr.Fox said:


> Hey Nefarious, thanks for popping my dream cherry. I had a great time lol
> 
> I liked your bar, didn't see it last time I was there.



No problem lmao
Pretty much slowly redoing some parts of the island as the ideas hit me. ^^


----------



## Olivetopia13 (Jul 29, 2020)

Here’s my first island: DA-4158-5457-7275
It doesn’t have a theme but its finished for the most part! I have shops in “Olive’s” house and a soon to be hotel in “beach sides” house! 

My second island is Greek inspired and very much a work in progress but I’m loving it so far! (House is ugly don’t go in lol)  here’s the code!: *DA-6139-6577-0995*


----------



## Bluesaphiria (Jul 29, 2020)

Mine is DA-5461-9266-7856
I'm not done yet but enjoy what is finished!
I think my island looks the best at night so enjoy!
And please ignore my house I haven't gotten to fixing it yet, its... Very messy


----------



## llamita (Jul 29, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Thank you ^__^ It is a tremendous statue! (fake one)
> 
> For your second question, I recently completed most of my island and TT back to April to cherry blossom season to celebrate it! Held an event for my friends during this time haha, which was helpful for them to catch some cherry blossoms!



I love it so much <3 appreciate your response!


----------



## Bev (Jul 29, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> *DA-0836-9661-1439.*
> Maplewood is a themed island set in autumn!
> A couple of ideas are still under construction but it is ~65% complete! ​


Loved it!


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 29, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Maplewood is a themed island set in autumn!
> A couple of ideas are still under construction but it is ~65% complete! ​


I just visited Maplewood and I loved it so much!!! I was originally going for an overgrown, woodland village theme too but I found it really difficult make it feel natural. Thankyou for making me feel inspired to give it another shot! My favourite part of your island was the post office (run by my boy Wolfgang) and the outside of the schoolhouse (with the diagonal bridge ).


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 29, 2020)

Yarn Isle is 30% done. Would like feedback in the areas I finished and please ignore the flower explosion and random dropped items.

0443-6397-9119


----------



## Polilla (Jul 29, 2020)

Here is my code For CoqitoAzul, is a work in progress still, but please give me feedback if you visit, still trying to get ideas.

Is a natural Island, a little fairy core, a little cottagecore.

DA-7623-5248-7368

My house is a mess, excuse that!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 30, 2020)

Eh,kind of an odd island and my house is a mess but I have some interesting villagers.Dream on......if you wanna: DA-9501-3596-6639


----------



## elo-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

Bev said:


> Loved it!


Glad you enjoyed your stay! 



TaylaJade said:


> I just visited Maplewood and I loved it so much!!! I was originally going for an overgrown, woodland village theme too but I found it really difficult make it feel natural. Thankyou for making me feel inspired to give it another shot! My favourite part of your island was the post office (run by my boy Wolfgang) and the outside of the schoolhouse (with the diagonal bridge ).


Thank you so much! I'm so glad my island gave you some inspiration! ^_^ I was really torn between "vintage little town in England" and "natural forest woodlands" so I decided to try and combine the two concepts. I think it worked out in the end cause it seems like the more foresty parts are like the "outskirts" of my little town! Again, thank you for visiting <3


----------



## Rosch (Jul 30, 2020)

Here's mine: *DA-8418-2429-4729*

Flexmont is an fitness-themed island still in progress. It doesn't really emphasize "fitness" yet since I'm still planning on how to decorate the island. For now it's an ordinary island. Many thanks in advance for visiting!


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 30, 2020)

mine is *DA-8705-8312-5314*
I have two houses on the island, and my mom & roommate have one too, so lots of houses to see lol.
also heads up, mine is very pink and girly lol













	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



Rosch said:


> Here's mine: *DA-8418-2429-4729*
> 
> Flexmont is an fitness-themed island still in progress. It doesn't really emphasize "fitness" yet since I'm still planning on how to decorate the island. For now it's an ordinary island. Many thanks in advance for visiting!


i'll visit yours 
i just downloaded the update so it's my first time visiting someones island like this.
i'm excited :>


----------



## Jessi (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is DA-2556-8699-6485 hope you enjoy it! I'll probably update frequentl

I have a very natural/woodsy themed island. Feel free to share feedback


----------



## Roadgunner (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey was wondering if anyone wouldn’t mind checking out my island and telling me what they think, much appreciated!

DA-1121-3111-4154
Island name: Lewtopia


----------



## MichaelvonGrimm (Jul 30, 2020)

Roadgunner said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone wouldn’t mind checking out my island and telling me what they think, much appreciated!
> 
> DA-1121-3111-4154
> Island name: Lewtopia


Checking it out right now!
Edit- this place is awesome! So many colors of cool items! The gym is one of the best I’ve seen!
I love all the uniform coloring of the flowers and the arcade is definitely my favorite part. Looks so cool all out together like this


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 30, 2020)

Roadgunner said:


> Hey was wondering if anyone wouldn’t mind checking out my island and telling me what they think, much appreciated!
> 
> DA-1121-3111-4154
> Island name: Lewtopia


i'll check it out too.


----------



## Kris107 (Jul 30, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I GOT MINE!!  [taken out; see my post above! it's #2 in this thread] Will probably take out later but here it is for those who are curious  Open to feedback!!


HOLY CRAP CAN YOU HELP ME WITH MY ISLAND!!?!?!!


----------



## Tobyjgv (Jul 30, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I'm having trouble uploading my island due to internet connection issues  Anyone else having issues?
> 
> Finally got mine!!  It is DA-1114-0753-5738 Feel free to share feedback  Will probably take code down later (if I take it down please DM me for the code)! Island is named Pluton, a 5-star naturey/Asian themed island in cherry blossom season  A preview pic! Most is done except for my house, which I'm working on becoming a temple/ monastery.
> 
> ...


Your island is so beautiful omgg!! I just toured a few hours ago- I LOVE IT!! You inspired me to encorporate more bamboo into my forest- and I really love how it adds more depth!! Thank you! <3


----------



## Loriii (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-7457-8216-1021

My island is pretty much 90-95% done including the beach areas.
All the 4 character houses are upgraded and each room is fully decorated.(kindly rotate your camera to see every detail).
I'll reserve the description about my island for later. Thank you and I hope you enjoy.


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 30, 2020)

*Here’s mine: DA-0342-6344-2800
Island: *Kikiri
*Residents:* Two players, Bunnie, Chief, Diana, Fauna, Kiki, Maple, Marshal, Stella, Sherb and Wolfgang
*Theme: *Country village/woodlands/farm with other elements mixed in
*Season:* Autumn/Fall
*Highlights:* Cafe/restaurant/boardwalk on the beach, fairy garden/Kikiri falls, outdoor cinema, vapourware style infinity pool


----------



## aetherene (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-3284-3175-3626


I will definitely look through everyone's later, but feel free to check mine out!  There are a few small places that I think would be easy to miss and I liked the little details of them so try to see it all!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 30, 2020)

Island name: Tiel
theme: tropical/ resort
*Dream address: DA-6741-5969-4341



*


----------



## nekob13 (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-5461-6550-7629
Welcome to Cerfroid!
My island is somewhat winter/blue themed, it's nearly completed!
I will update Friday when I'll get my next aurora! Bit for now this is it!


----------



## Rosch (Jul 30, 2020)

Megannn_ said:


> mine is DA-8705-8312-5314



Wow. Your island is so pretty. Every space is well-utilized. I have to admit, I got lost but I had fun exploring every corner. It's also the first time I've seen rocks on the shore NOT on water.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my dream address

DA-8465-3854-2018
Riverbrook
Going for a laidback island vibe with a countryside feel. 
It’s a work in progress that’s overrun with flowers
Feedback appreciated


----------



## Megannn_ (Jul 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Wow. Your island is so pretty. Every space is well-utilized. I have to admit, I got lost but I had fun exploring every corner. It's also the first time I've seen rocks on the shore NOT on water.


lol thanks !
still trying to work on everything, if there's a space that's empty it drives me crazy so i try to always have something going on.

your island was really nice too!!
i got lost too lol, i think that's always going to happen, i swear everyone else's islands feel so big.
oh and i looooooved the area to the campsite, and your kitchen wow. omg and your flexin guy lake was amazing LOL


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jul 30, 2020)

My dream address is DA-8615-3602-1304.

My towns a bit of a mess at the moment since I’m currently re-designing some things, but I hope you enjoy looking at it regardless.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi all! I just uploaded my island as well at *DA-3759-7902-8275.

Island name:* Erinacea
*Theme:* based off of a touristy mountain town, but has a bunch of random elements that reflect my inner psyche 
*Season:* summer, around 5PM
*Highlights:* farm/picnic area, hiking trails, relaxing beach spaces, museum café and grand entrance

I’m by no means finished, so any feedback would be amazing! I hope some of you can visit


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 30, 2020)

FishHead said:


> Mine is a European themed town. There are three player house: The botanical garden, the restaurant, and my house.
> To me my town square has the most action, but I also like my countryside (right-side) for its simplicity.


Just visited. Gorgeous island!! I love your fish market. Soo cute!!


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Jul 30, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> Here's my Dream Address: 3510-3100-5627
> 
> Island Name is: Tierinsel



I am also looking for feedback regarding my island. Nothing too special on my island to note, besides the beach cafe, neighbourhood area, and extended beach area (done legitly via the sand pathing and some beach decor). But I want to know how some of you would recommend I work on in regards to making my island better. I wanna keep that seasonal area (the spot with the 4 coconut trees, and sanding in the neighbourhood area), so keep that in mind when recommending feedback.


----------



## reikocakes (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi! My island is Genovia! My dream address is: DA-1587-0769-4350

Genovia includes an outdoor library/cafe area, park, night market, a restaurant above the nooks/able sisters store, karaoke lounge, spa rock garden area, and two residential areas. I'm still working on a few things but enjoy exploring!

If you visit, let me know what you think! (open to feedback!) ^-^

(This is exciting! I can't wait to visit everyone!)


----------



## R. Planet (Jul 30, 2020)

NatsumiSummer said:


> I am also looking for feedback regarding my island. Nothing too special on my island to note, besides the beach cafe, neighbourhood area, and extended beach area (done legitly via the sand pathing and some beach decor). But I want to know how some of you would recommend I work on in regards to making my island better. I wanna keep that seasonal area (the spot with the 4 coconut trees, and sanding in the neighbourhood area), so keep that in mind when recommending feedback.



Ill check yours our right now if you wanna visit mine! 

Lol in fact anyone who wants to visit mine can do so at 

DA-5239-4566-3414

Calla Bryn is a forest themed island with ancient historic aspects to indicate a former civilization, now gone....oooh what happened to them?


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jul 30, 2020)

My DA is 2471-9463-4658. 
My island is 5* but nothing too amazing ^^ I'm still working on it, especially my homes and flowers. I mostly have nice little spots here and there of things I enjoy; my shopping area and campground, picnic spots, an outdoor library and etc. 
I'd appreciate some feedback :3 gonna go explore some other dreams now!!


----------



## xChives (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey all! DA is 1398-3956-4688

My island is definitely going for spooky vibes with the residents going on lockdown as scary things start happening all over the island. I have a lot of hidden areas to explore including a haunted carnival, monster-ridden forest, and undead grunge band!

Feedback is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## wanderlust// (Jul 30, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> I'm having trouble uploading my island due to internet connection issues  Anyone else having issues?
> 
> Finally got mine!!  It is DA-1114-0753-5738 Feel free to share feedback  Will probably take code down later (if I take it down please DM me for the code)! Island is named Pluton, a 5-star naturey/Asian themed island in cherry blossom season  A preview pic! Most is done except for my house, which I'm working on becoming a temple/ monastery.
> 
> ...


this is probably the most gorgeous island I’ve ever seen ;-;
inspired me to finally go with the decision I’ve been thinking about lol! time to overhaul my island and make it Asian-inspired


----------



## Carina (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-8507-6721-8690

My natural themed island has a 5 star rating, but there are still a few unfinished corners. Feel free to explore!


----------



## fakemuseum (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm at work and wanna visit all of these islands badly just reading the description


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 30, 2020)

xChives said:


> My island is definitely going for spooky vibes with the residents going on lockdown as scary things start happening all over the island. I have a lot of hidden areas to explore including a haunted carnival, monster-ridden forest, and undead grunge band!
> 
> Feedback is welcome and appreciated!


I just visited your island and thought it was fantastic! I was looking for a spooky/horror island to visit and yours was so well done! Loved the main house and the haunted carnival. I also genuinely got scared by the tarantula sculpture hidden in the forest...


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Jul 30, 2020)

xChives said:


> Hey all! DA is 1398-3956-4688
> 
> My island is definitely going for spooky vibes with the residents going on lockdown as scary things start happening all over the island. I have a lot of hidden areas to explore including a haunted carnival, monster-ridden forest, and undead grunge band!
> 
> Feedback is welcome and appreciated!



Wow your island has me SHOOK!! lol I absolutely love how you've put it together. Genius how you have the spooky music follow along. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 30, 2020)

Dream Address to Te Fiti island...

7702-5609-5753

Sweet dreams!


----------



## silverdragania (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-3382-4025-6770 is dream adress


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

*Welcome to Sylan! *

_[A work in progress]_







Most of the town is done, I need to finish a few minor parts, and some rooms of the houses are not finished, but a lot of it is. I would love feedback!

_DA-3197-6007-7563_​


----------



## Undies (Jul 30, 2020)

It's a bit messy atm and Winter kinda ruins all my Autumn areas; but it's a 5 star mostly asian inspired island with lots of cats.

DA-5155-1029-2997


----------



## chameleoncommunism (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-9755-4425-9954

It's not very good but I'm slowly working on it


----------



## milraen (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-4925-1761-2527

I have a bit of a problem with hoarding flowers and I've decorated mostly according to my island's natural shape rather than terraforming, but I'm still fairly happy with my island and I've put a lot of work into it! It's in the southern hemi


----------



## Pannacotta (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-8901-7316-6805


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 30, 2020)

craftyshack said:


> Main highlights: long bridge, monastery area (smaller neighborhood area w/ coco, dobie, and cole), sculpture garden (wip near the end)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg this was gorgeous!  The long bridge and the area around Dobie, coco and coles’ houses were incredible!


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jul 30, 2020)

Milo 





I'd like to invite y'all to my island, made with all my love and care  Very flowery and cozy, village themed! Feel free to step in c:

DA-3843-1022-3080​


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-7255-7076-6605
Hello friends! I just downloaded the update and I'm so glad the dream suite is back! 

My town has a tropical/small town kind of vibe to it, just the way I like it! Haha
I'd really love feedback so I can further improve some of my areas. I'm currently trying to breed more flowers to put on my upper cliffs and fill out my flower garden, but other than that, the rest of my town looks like it normally does!


----------



## TaylaJade (Jul 30, 2020)

SinnerTheCat said:


> Milo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​This was so cosy and cute! I love the overgrown feel and colour pallet of white and yellow. It felt like walking through a seaside village in the summer


----------



## DaviddivaD (Jul 30, 2020)

DA 3558-7068-2135

Bangor is a work in progress. I guess I would describe it as suburban.

Pleasant dreams. Give a like to show you visited it. ☺


----------



## Coco63 (Jul 30, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> *DA-3242-0156-8697*
> -
> Island: Melursus
> Representative: Panda
> ...


Hi! I visited your island and WOW I love it!! Here are some things I especially loved:

The way you positioned the coconut trees in your pier area.
YOUR HOUSE! I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! The red theme is so well done and I love how each room is a different theme, yet still red. The basement laundry mat is such a cute idea!
How you’ve utilized the peninsula space.
The organization of your flowers is incredible and looks amazing.
How your beaches have specific entrances and is blocked off by shrubs. Beautiful! And love how you’ve used shrubs that are in season.
The space themed bedroom in the other house is so cute and creative! Makes me wish my bedroom in real life was like that! (Minus papers all over my floor 
Your island is beautiful and it definitely shows your creativity! The snow really gives your island and winter wonderland magical vibe and I can’t wait for snow season here in the northern hemisphere. Thanks for sharing your island. I really enjoyed my dream visit


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

DaviddivaD said:


> DA 3558-7068-2135
> 
> Bangor is a work in progress. I guess I would describe it as suburban.
> 
> Pleasant dreams. Give a like if to show you visited it. ☺



Ooooh I love the suburban vibe! All the greenery and neatly set up areas look really nice! 
I think my favorite part is on the beaches where you put a wetsuit store and color matched furniture with the beach chairs. You've inspired me to think more about color!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2020)

Spoiler: QUOTE






Coco63 said:


> Hi! I visited your island and WOW I love it!! Here are some things I especially loved:
> 
> The way you positioned the coconut trees in your pier area.
> YOUR HOUSE! I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! The red theme is so well done and I love how each room is a different theme, yet still red. The basement laundry mat is such a cute idea!
> ...





Thank you so much   It means a lot to me!!


----------



## Jessi (Jul 30, 2020)

Jessi said:


> Mine is DA-2556-8699-6485 hope you enjoy it! I'll probably update frequentl
> 
> I have a very natural/woodsy themed island. Feel free to share feedback



Still looking for feedback! Was thinking about resetting my island so this would help me figure this out lol


----------



## Hydrangea028 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello, my dream address is DA-3560-7289-1932.

I hope you will enjoy spending your time on my island and meet my villagers.


----------



## Corndoggy (Jul 30, 2020)

da-7584-0120-4647


----------



## Gunner (Jul 30, 2020)

5614-3659-4894

It's fairly bland though


----------



## hallejulia (Jul 30, 2020)

My dream address is DA-4254-3138-4850.

My island is still a massive WIP/mess.
I’ve finished all the terraforming and all the bridges, ramps and buildings are in their final postion but I’ve barely started decorating.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020

My dream address is DA-4254-3138-4850.

My island is still a massive WIP/mess.
I’ve finished all the terraforming and all the bridges, ramps and buildings are in their final postion but I’ve barely started decorating.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 30, 2020)

I recently kicked off a rebuilding and re-design of my island. 

It will be a while before I establish a Dream Address.

(I trust I am not alone.)

I look forward to having a _Dream_ in others’ islands.

Thank you, to all who are applicable, for sharing your island’s Dream Address!


----------



## Yanrima~ (Jul 30, 2020)

Dream address for Royale-3 is 8457-0676-4056 (Island is still in progress but feel free to visit!) 



Spoiler: Sneak peek at the island.


----------



## KimvW (Jul 30, 2020)

Carina said:


> DA-8507-6721-8690
> 
> My natural themed island has a 5 star rating, but there are still a few unfinished corners. Feel free to explore!



Love the natural feel of your island! Do you happen to still have the codes for The Path stepping stones that you have used?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



xChives said:


> Hey all! DA is 1398-3956-4688
> 
> My island is definitely going for spooky vibes with the residents going on lockdown as scary things start happening all over the island. I have a lot of hidden areas to explore including a haunted carnival, monster-ridden forest, and undead grunge band!
> 
> Feedback is welcome and appreciated!



Loved it! Even though there aren’t that many spooky items available yet in NH you really pulled it off. I especially liked the dense forrest and haunted fair.


----------



## Bunnii (Jul 30, 2020)

Come visit my dream address: DA-1131-5628-1465. 

I have a white/purple elegant garden theme. Still a wip tho. If anyone visits, let me know what you think


----------



## kaisaj (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is:1809-6747-1635.  I hope you enjoy the island.  There's still some things that need to be changed, but overall I like it!


----------



## Hunybee (Jul 30, 2020)

DA-0553-4745-1953 feel free to visit


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Jul 30, 2020)

My dream address: DA-9792-6352-6802

Shanghai~
5 star Island 🏝
Residents: Ursala, Marina, Opal, Marcel, Stitches, Merengue, Tammi, Bluebear, Avery, and Daisy.

Its still a work in progress as I'm eagerly awaiting Brewster's cafe, but hope whomever visits enjoys it, I would love some feedback if you'd like~ can't wait to visit some of your islands too


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Shinjukuwu said:


> My dream address: DA-9792-6352-6802
> 
> Shanghai~
> 5 star Island 🏝
> ...


I just visited your island
It is so well-thought out and everything goes together nicely. Nice job!

My island is 4 stars, I think I put it together nicely, I have some star trees, although there may be a random diy workbench in my entrance, ignore that please. Lol.
DA-9097-4696-5625

Lmk if you visit and please leave feedback!


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi! Feel free to visit Gohanjima:
DA-0185-5584-2122

My island is mostly finished but I keep adding/modifying things pretty frequently.

The theme is mainly zen/Japanese with a Japanese garden, a public bath, a rock garden, a fish market, zen decoration for villagers' gardens, etc. But some other parts of the island are more natural.
All my beaches are set up for some classy relaxing time watching the ocean except for the family friendly corner which is more colourful.

I tried to keep the layout of my island as intact as I could using as little terraforming as possible.

Here's a sneak peek of what you'll find in Gohanjima:


----------



## KimvW (Jul 30, 2020)

It would be nice if everyone also told something about their island like the theme(s), story behind it, what “attractions” / features it has (farm, orchard, grand entrance, forrest etc). That way it will be easier for others to find an island they would like to visit


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 30, 2020)

Undies said:


> It's a bit messy atm and Winter kinda ruins all my Autumn areas; but it's a 5 star mostly asian inspired island with lots of cats.
> 
> DA-5155-1029-2997


Vistiting! VERY COOL ROAD WOW


----------



## butterriegel (Jul 30, 2020)

Clockrust now too has a dream adress.
*DA-1875-9130-1665*

it still is a massive mess though and heavily in construction so bare with me please


----------



## OtakuTrash (Jul 30, 2020)

Undies said:


> It's a bit messy atm and Winter kinda ruins all my Autumn areas; but it's a 5 star mostly asian inspired island with lots of cats.
> 
> DA-5155-1029-2997


LOLLY
I LOVE THIS ISLAND


----------



## Fatalis (Jul 30, 2020)

My DA is DA-2717-0353-5081. My island is called Pharloom and it is a five star island. Although it is a five star island island it is rather basic so don’t expect anything amazing.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Hello, my dream address is DA-3560-7289-1932.
> 
> I hope you will enjoy spending your time on my island and meet my villagers.


PUNCHY JUST BROKE THE FOURTH WALL


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

Our sticky thread for sharing dream addresses is now up, so I'll close this here. You can find *The Dream Address Thread* in The Airport.


----------

